# LGB MTS upgrade(?) install



## nwracing (Mar 27, 2008)

Good morning,

Presently my famiy is running a LGB MTS System that my sons have decided they are now ready to expand.
We purchased a LGB White Pass Loco Model # 2055 and want to add it to the lay out.
Will a LGB *MTS Digital Decoder 3 *work?
Do we need a decoder for each wheel set( the underside is marked 2055 l & 2055 ll)?

In addition, will adding another Loco require adding more power?

Thank you,


Edward


----------



## Madstang (Jan 4, 2008)

Yes you can use a MTS decoder 3, BUT I don't know just how to wire it in as it has plugs and have never experimented with the new decoders...but it should come with a wireing diagram and quite possibly will have a plug adapter on one end, and maybe wires on the other to hard wire it in...but thwe later I am just sumizing.

As for a decoder for each wheels set, the decoder 2s' were rated at 1 amp that's why you needed a decoder for each motor set...but when they made the decoder 3s'  they are rated at 3 amps so they can be used on LGB engines that have 2 motors without any trouble!
And or better suited for other brand engines now with the higer amperage rating.

As we all know that the LGB motors are the best on the market for effecientcy.

Maybe the best advice is to purchase one and give it a go and possibly wire in a 3 amp fuse in the track pick up...not sure about that one though.

Hope this helps...


Bubba


----------



## Treeman (Jan 6, 2008)

You may need a larger power supply, if you are using a 1 amp one now.  Running 2 or 3 LGB motors at the same time will exceed the 1 amp rating.
A Massoth decoder would make a good choice for the 2 motor loco.  They are avaiable with sound included.
Mike


----------



## Madstang (Jan 4, 2008)

Posted By nwracing on 03/27/2008 8:43 AM



Good morning,

Presently my famiy is running a LGB MTS System that my sons have decided they are now ready to expand.
We purchased a LGB White Pass Loco Model # 2055 and want to add it to the lay out.
Will a LGB *MTS Digital Decoder 3 *work?
Do we need a decoder for each wheel set( the underside is marked 2055 l & 2055 ll)?

In addition, will adding another Loco require adding more power?

Thank you,


Edward


Sorry forgot to add that if you are going to run more than 1 engine at a time...you will need to increase power supplies...when I ran LGB MTS track power the 5 amp LGB power supply was not enough when you run lights and possibly smoke....I ran 3 engines at a time with lights and the 5 amp LGB power supply was always tripping...I upgraded to the bridgewerks Mag 15...not saying you need to increase that much but at least a 10 amp power supply...if you run different brands along with your LGB engines....the other brands draw more power then the effecient LGB motors...5 amps in not enough even for more then 1 LGB engine running lights and smoke.

Before I upgraded to the Bridgewerks Mag15s' I tried using the power extender and splitting the layout into 2 seperate, blocks while controlled by the central station as LGB instructs...but I always encountered at the transition part of the layout from one block to the other my engines seemed to hesitate even stopping at that point.....

Did I do something wrong..I followed the instructions...not sure, I went to the Mag 15s' and never had a problem with the 15 amp reserve....again not saying that you need to use that much power..but 5 amps is not enough, with what was stated above.

There is a plethera of power supplies out there, just make sure it is a good one...another thing to possibly consider is that I am not sure if the LGB will run with the Aristo pulse width power control amps they offer.....not sure......I will leave that one for another responder.

Maasoth makes electronics for LGB...check with Klus with Maasoth here in the US....he can be reached at
 1-770-886-6670    for your questions about compatability issues..Kluss is a SUPER guy!!!!

Good luck 

Bubba


----------



## nwracing (Mar 27, 2008)

Thanks for the answer(s).
I hadn't considered using another brand of power and/or decoder, where can I purchase these items(?), and how can I be sure that they will work with my LGB system?


----------



## KGierman (Jan 21, 2008)

I run MTS and have run up to 3 trains on the LGB 50111 power supply with no problems - appoximately 250' of brass track with a max grade of 2.5%.  Generally the trains are no more than 6 cars long, metal wheels and power to tender and caboose (cabeese?) using LGB ball bearing wheel sets instead of the stock, high friction power pick ups.  

I am in the process of installing the Decoder 3 in an original series Aristocraft Pacific and it is fairly easy.  The wiring diagram is fine and that decoder should handle 2 LGB motors since it is rated for 3 amps motor and 4 amps total.  The worst part of decoder installs is figuring out how the engine comes apart.  The exploded diagrams help but you still need to figure out the sequence.  A good resource for installing decoders is George Schreyer's Large Scale Page - http://www.girr.org/girr/index.html

Installing a 3rd party decoder to run with MTS is risky since MTS does not support the full DCC specifications.  Motor control would be fine, other features may or may not work as expected.  The Massoth decoders are fully compatible with both MTS and DCC so they are a good option, if you can find them.  One dealer I spoke with at ECLSTS on Friday was expressing frustrations with Massoth related to deliveries and pricing (dollar in free-fall compared to the euro).


----------



## nwracing (Mar 27, 2008)

Thanks. I could not locate a place on girr.org that said decoder installation, help I'll keep trying. 
As an aside, I did find an invreased power source: Digitrax compatible Train Power 24V 8.3A 200Watts LQQK 
ANY AC INPUT- OUTPUT DC 19to27 Volts FOR DC OR MTS/DCC for only $69.00


----------

